

The Star Wars George Lucas Doesn't Want You to See - justin66
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-star-wars-george-lucas-doesnt-want-you-to-see/379184/?single_page=true

======
justin66
The quote from George Lucas, speaking before congress on the importance of
preserving films in their original form when the phenomenon of colorization
was kicking into high gear, was a treat. The discussion in the embedded video
of the technical challenges amateurs face when doing their restorations is
interesting.

